# Permanent residence



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Just finished the process for permanent residence yesterday. Have the official wait letter that it is tentatively approved. My wife and I agreed that in the untimely and unfortunate death of her before me, it would be an advantage. Anyway, glad I got that out of the way. Very easy process.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Elyles said:


> Just finished the process for permanent residence yesterday. Have the official wait letter that it is tentatively approved. My wife and I agreed that in the untimely and unfortunate death of her before me, it would be an advantage. Anyway, glad I got that out of the way. Very easy process.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


For an EU citizen it's automatic & just a formality.

What did you have to do as a non-EU citizen?


----------



## mtantill (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi Elyles,

What was the progression you took? I have read it is 1 year, renew for 2 renew for 2 and apply at year 5 on retirement visa. Just curious, I am looking to go that route as well.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

mtantill said:


> Hi Elyles,
> 
> What was the progression you took? I have read it is 1 year, renew for 2 renew for 2 and apply at year 5 on retirement visa. Just curious, I am looking to go that route as well.




No, my wife is German by heritage so that puts me in a situation where I already have the rights as an EU citizen but have to renew every 5 years. Now it is every 10 with a few more perks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> For an EU citizen it's automatic & just a formality.
> 
> 
> 
> What did you have to do as a non-EU citizen?




Just a bit more easy paperwork


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Elyles said:


> Just a bit more easy paperwork
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Such as?

The information will help other members


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> Such as?
> 
> 
> 
> The information will help other members




New copy of marriage license and official translation, Cert de Emport. New (Ayuntamiento), health ins coverage, income proof, Acouple of more but am in the hospital right now and will report later.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh well, out of the hospital with a new hip. Anyway, in reviewing my paperwork, only the new copy of the marriage license translated by an official translator was required.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

